# Ortsac Cigar Event!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got back from the Ortsac cigar event at Hemmingways in Marlton. Got a chance to hang out with Johnny Smokestar for a little and talk to Victor Vitale, the maker of the Ortsac cigar. It was a good, spicy, leathery cigar. Priced at 6.75 a pop for a robusto is a good price IMO, especially in NJ. I believe it's a Nicaraguan Corojo wrapper with a Nic/Dominican filler/binder. Victor was a great guy, easy to talk to, and very proud of his creation, as well he should be. Thanks for the heads up on this Johnny, and thanks to the guys at Hemmingway's for holding this, also thanks to Victor Vitale for coming out and supporting the local B&M's!


----------

